# Want to Build A gaming Pc for 1.50 lacs



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

So im totally noob in making Pc. i get confused between graphics card,monitors,cabinet etc. 
so can any one suggest me a good gaming specs under 1.50lac.
i wanna play high end graphic games like gta5 , witcher 3 etc.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: i want a gaming pc so that i can play AAA games and some video editing softwares

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:1.50 lac max limit

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:window 10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 tb hard drive and i might need a new SSD 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes, 2k monitor or atleast HD monitor 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: i have only HDD (1TB)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Next month because my old system is 10 years old which was Dual core :l

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No i haven't

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans Delhi and i prefer buying from shop bt ill shop online if they are providing cheaper price.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:i want a pc in which i can play most of the games for 2-3 years atleast.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> So im totally noob in making Pc. i get confused between graphics card,monitors,cabinet etc.
> so can any one suggest me a good gaming specs under 1.50lac.
> i wanna play high end graphic games like gta5 , witcher 3 etc.


Answer these questions first: *forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Answer these questions first: *forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: i want a gaming pc so that i can play AAA games and some video editing softwares

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:1.50 lac max limit

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:window 10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 tb hard drive and i might need a new SSD 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes, 2k monitor or atleast HD monitor 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: i have only HDD (1TB)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:yes because my old system is 10 year old which was dual core :l

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No i haven't

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi and i prefer buying from shop rather than online (nehru place)

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:i want a pc in which i can play most of the games for 2-3 years atleast.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2016)

Budget -151K (Skylake Rig) Complete Rig

Intel Core i7 6700K -26000,
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming -14500,
Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (8GBx2) 2400Mhz -5000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -6000,
Samsung 850 Evo 500GB -12000,
Seasonic M12II 620w -6500,
Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -38000,
BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED TN -24500,
Redragon K551 Vara Mechanical Keyboard -4000,
Redragon Lavawolf  Mouse -1500,
Corsair SPEC-03 -4500,
APC 1.1Kv UPS -5500.
Total -1,51,000.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2016)

Better to get a g-sync monitor if you are going for that expensive 24" FHD one.

ACER NVIDIA G-SYNC 24INCH GAMING MONITOR PREDATOR SERIES  (XB241H)

Edit:

That GTX 1070 would be wasted on a FHD monitor. Increase budget to accommodate a 1440p 27" monitor.

Edit 2:

You can go with an i5-6600k, combined with MSI Z170-A PRO or Asus Z170-P as you won't need an i7 for gaming. Get a 120GB Samsung 850 Evo or 240 GB Kingston V300 SSDNow and 1 TB WD Blue. 

This much will save you around 10k+ 3k +2k+ 7k ~= 22k which can be used for the monitor

Get logitech gaming mouse/keyboard for longevity.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -150.7K (Skylake Rig) Complete Rig
> 
> Intel Core i7 6700K -26000,
> Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 -14500,
> ...



we can reduce the storage capacity and use Samsung 250GB 750EVO
and may be use that money in buying 2k monitor?

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Better to get a g-sync monitor if you are going for that expensive 24" FHD one.
> 
> ACER NVIDIA G-SYNC 24INCH GAMING MONITOR PREDATOR SERIES  (XB241H)
> 
> ...



yea i dont need that much of storage capacity in SDD and instead of that i can use that money in other parts


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> we can reduce the storage capacity and use Samsung 250GB 750EVO
> and may be use that money in buying 2k monitor?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Budget -143.7K (Skylake Rig) Complete Rig

Intel Core i5 6600K -18000,
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming -14500,
Corsair H80i GT Hydro Cooler -7500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (8GBx2) 2400Mhz -5000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -6000,
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB -7000,
Seasonic M12II 620w -6500,
Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -38000,
BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED 144Hz TN Monitor -24500,
Redragon K551 Vara Mechanical Keyboard -4000,
Redragon M701 Lavawolf Mouse -1200,
Corsair SPEC-ALPHA -6000,
APC BX-1100C-IN 1.1KVA UPS -5500.
Total -1,43,700.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Better to get a g-sync monitor if you are going for that expensive 24" FHD one.
> 
> ACER NVIDIA G-SYNC 24INCH GAMING MONITOR PREDATOR SERIES  (XB241H)
> 
> ...



i dont wanna go with i5  and on other part i might save money if i go nehru place. i used to play csgo on my laptop where i can get 100fps hardly hope i can get 200+ fps on new rig in csgo.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

^^ ...Why would you want 200+ fps on a game? Can you even realise the difference between 100 fps and 200 fps?


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ ...Why would you want 200+ fps on a game? Can you even realise the difference between 100 fps and 200 fps?



im talking about csgo bro u can feel the difference on that game and i love csgo


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

Even with CSGO I doubt if you will notice in difference in game play beyond 120fps.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Even with CSGO I doubt if you will notice in difference in game play beyond 120fps.



how about this rig?
PROCESSOR:
(1)  Intel Core i7 6700K (LGA1151 Socket, 4.00 Ghz, 8MB Cache) - 6th Generation Skylake    

RAM:
(2) G.SKILL Ripjaws V 16GB (1 x 16GB) DDR4 2400 Mhz (F4-2400C15S-16GVR)                                                          

MOBO:
(3) Asus Z170 Pro Gaming - LGA1151 for 6th Generation Processor                                               

GPU:
(4) ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1070 Founders Edition 8GB GDDR5 Pci-E Graphic Card                  

PSU:
(5) Corsair CP-9020015-NA CX Series CX750 750 Watts Power Supply                                           

CABINET:
(6) Cooler Master K380 (cabinet)/Circle CC 830 Professional Gaming Cabinet                              


i googled everything that what i got after researching bt im still noob and i still cant find monitor can u suggest anything?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

If you want to go with 1070 better go for a 1440p monitor with more than 100Hz refresh rate.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> If you want to go with 1070 better go for a 1440p monitor with more than 100Hz refresh rate.



and which cooling system air coolers or liquid cooling??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2016)

1.5 lakh budget is actually less.

You have 2 choices for your monitor, take your pick

*Monitor Option 1 - 144hz, 200fps, Bad colors, TN Panel*
Good for CS:GO, Dota 2, League of legends
Bad for Witcher, GTA and all games.

*Monitor Option 2 - 60 hz monitor, excellent colors, IPS panel*
Bad for CS:GO, Dota2, League of legends
Good for Witcher, GTA and all games


3rd Option, Increase budget to 2Lakhs. You can buy 144hz IPS monitor. GTX 1080.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> i dont wanna go with i5  and on other part i might save money if i go nehru place. i used to play csgo on my laptop where i can get 100fps hardly hope i can get 200+ fps on new rig in csgo.



You do realize that anything above 6600k would be wasted for gaming specially CSGO?


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 26, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You do realize that anything above 6600k would be wasted for gaming specially CSGO?



ok if i go with i5 6600k then which monitor is best for playing games??

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> 1.5 lakh budget is actually less.
> 
> You have 2 choices for your monitor, take your pick
> 
> ...



and whats the price of 144hz ips monitor?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2016)

66k for IPS Monitor 144hz refresh rate. 
Asus ROG Swift 27inch or Acer Predator XB1 27inch.

144hz means the monitor will display 144fps. And because it is IPS panel, the colors look amazing.


66k for monitor, 40k graphics, so total 106k spent here only.
And these monitors are 2k monitors, better than full hd. So a gtx 1080 is the better option.
which means 66k + 60 = 126k.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 27, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> 66k for IPS Monitor 144hz refresh rate.
> Asus ROG Swift 27inch or Acer Predator XB1 27inch.
> 
> 144hz means the monitor will display 144fps. And because it is IPS panel, the colors look amazing.
> ...



thats too much for me  
i guess i have to Rob a bank for that  lol .  
how about i buy a FHD monitor of 144hz with 1070 is it bad?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2016)

I tried really hard to find FHD 144hz monitors, they don't exist.
I have an idea, buy 2 monitors, 1 TN panel for fast games. 1 IPS Panel for normal games.
You can get a great LG IPS monitor for 15k

And dual monitor looks great, its awesome to use. 2 windows open side by side.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 27, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I tried really hard to find FHD 144hz monitors, they don't exist.
> I have an idea, buy 2 monitors, 1 TN panel for fast games. 1 IPS Panel for normal games.
> You can get a great LG IPS monitor for 15k
> 
> And dual monitor looks great, its awesome to use. 2 windows open side by side.



so 2 monitor one with ips display and another one with Tn panel
now i have to find 144hz ips and tn monitor.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 27, 2016)

^^ Cheapest TN panel with 144Hz refresh rate :
Amazon.in: Buy AOC G2460PQU 24&quot; Ultra Fast Gaming Monitor 144Hz VGA, DVI-Dual Link, DisplayPort, HDMI Online at Low Prices in India | AOC Reviews &amp; Rating

If you dont like AOC or biased against it you can go for BenQ for additional 4k :
Buy Online | BenQ XL2411Z 24 inch Gaming LED Monitor | Price in Indi

Pick any IPS panel by Dell or BenQ


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2016)

144hz TN panel is cheap.
144hz IPS panel is expensive, its 66k as you saw above.

So buy this, 144hz TN panel for 20k and 60hz IPS panel for 14k
For IPS just buy LG, they are the best.
For TN, do your research. Probably, benq, lg, or someother brand.

yeah both 24inch, 1080p monitors.

or buy smaller if your desk is small, 22inch perhaps.

- - - Updated - - -

simply get the TN monitor, in the future you can get a 2nd IPS display.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> how about this rig?
> PROCESSOR:
> (1)  Intel Core i7 6700K (LGA1151 Socket, 4.00 Ghz, 8MB Cache) - 6th Generation Skylake
> 
> ...


The config which you posted is really noobish. For gaming i5 6600k is more than enough and all others components like PSU, GPU & Cabinet are crap compared to the Config which I have posted earlier for 143.7k buddy.

You cannot get a 1440p monitor for the BUDGET you specified, so go with the monitor I specified.Okay.

Go with this below config:

Budget -143.7K (Skylake Rig) Complete Rig

Intel Core i5 6600K -18000,
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming -14500,
Corsair H80i GT Hydro Cooler -7500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (8GBx2) 2400Mhz -5000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -6000,
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB -7000,
Seasonic M12II 620w -6500,
Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -38000,
BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED 144Hz TN Monitor -24500,
Redragon K551 Vara Mechanical Keyboard -4000,
Redragon M701 Lavawolf Mouse -1200,
Corsair SPEC-ALPHA -6000,
APC BX-1100C-IN 1.1KVA UPS -5500.
Total -1,43,700.

All prices are from mdcomputers.in except keyboard & mouse which prices are from amazon.in


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> The config which you posted is really noobish. For gaming i5 6600k is more than enough and all others components like PSU, GPU & Cabinet are crap compared to the Config which I have posted earlier for 143.7k buddy.
> 
> You cannot get a 1440p monitor for the BUDGET you specified, so go with the monitor I specified.Okay.
> 
> ...



 ok thnx but in this specification i have the Hard Disk so may be i can use the money for better keyboard and mouse

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> 144hz TN panel is cheap.
> 144hz IPS panel is expensive, its 66k as you saw above.
> 
> So buy this, 144hz TN panel for 20k and 60hz IPS panel for 14k
> ...



ok thnx ill buy the BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED 144Hz TN Monitor as everyone is suggesting this monitor.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2016)

Again why would you recommend an expensive water cooler to begin with?

I still think if you can increase the budget by little bit and remove unnecessary storage, you can squeeze in a Benq XL2730Z which is the cheapest 1440p monitor I can find (~50k) though it lacks G-sync support.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Again why would you recommend an expensive water cooler to begin with?
> 
> I still think if you can increase the budget by little bit and remove unnecessary storage, you can squeeze in a Benq XL2730Z which is the cheapest 1440p monitor I can find (~50k) though it lacks G-sync support.



Bro my max budget is 1.5 lac 
 i guess i have to stick with BenQ XL2411Z nd ill buy some cheaper ips display (60hz)
and whats your recommendation on cooling??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2016)

I checked some previous threads and Benq BL2420PT seems to be the cheapest 1440p monitor at 22k but its refresh rate is 60Hz only.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I checked some previous threads and Benq BL2420PT seems to be the cheapest 1440p monitor at 22k but its refresh rate is 60Hz only.



Thats why im going with BenQ XL2411Z and buy ips display 60hz monitor later on.
Im Thinking instead of buying liquid cooler i can add Cooler Master Hyper 212X?


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Case* Cooler Master 690 III Green
*Processor* Intel Core i7-6700K
*Motherboard* MSI Z170A GAMING M3
*RAM* G.Skill Trident Z 16GB (8GB x2) DDR4 3000Mhz Desktop RAM
*AIO Liquid Cooling* Cooler Master Seidon 120V Plus Fan
*Graphics Card* MSI GEFORCE GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Graphic Card
*Operating System* Microsoft Windows 10 Home
*SSD* 250GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD
*HDD* Western Digital Blue 1TB
*Power Supply* CoolerMaster G650M 650 Watt PSU

Price: 1.40 lac Approx.

**Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> *Case* Cooler Master 690 III Green
> *Processor* Intel Core i7-6700K
> *Motherboard* MSI Z170A GAMING M3
> *RAM* G.Skill Trident Z 16GB (8GB x2) DDR4 3000Mhz Desktop RAM
> ...


 *rakeshhkuma90*      Don't quote ridiculous configs from your shop which is based in Delhi. Your above config can be purchased for 80K and you are quoting 140k. Buddy be reasonable.

PS: Advice to all fellow members of TDF: Don't ever buy from Rakesh Kumar " ANT PC"...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> *Case* Cooler Master 690 III Green
> *Processor* Intel Core i7-6700K
> *Motherboard* MSI Z170A GAMING M3
> *RAM* G.Skill Trident Z 16GB (8GB x2) DDR4 3000Mhz Desktop RAM
> ...



*imgflip.com/s/meme/Persian-Cat-Room-Guardian.jpg

Did you even read what the OP requires? And who includes OS in a HARDWARE CONFIG suggestion?


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 27, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> *Case* Cooler Master 690 III Green
> *Processor* Intel Core i7-6700K
> *Motherboard* MSI Z170A GAMING M3
> *RAM* G.Skill Trident Z 16GB (8GB x2) DDR4 3000Mhz Desktop RAM
> ...



bro are you sponsored from ant pc?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> bro are you sponsored from ant pc?



*luvhardcore* He(*rakeshhkuma90*) is the owner of Ant PC buddy...


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *luvhardcore* He(*rakeshhkuma90*) is the owner of Ant PC buddy...



Oh.. trying to sell his overly high priced stuff to people 

- - - Updated - - -

so till now i decided for
monitor         -    BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED- rs25000
processor      -     i7 6700k                  - rs 24190
Ram             -     CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE 16GB WITH RED LED (8GB x 2) DDR4 3200MHZ -rs7800
graphic card  -     GTX1070 -rs 36000
cabinet         -     Corsair SPEC-ALPHA -rs6000
air cooler      -     hyper 212x = rs3000
psu              -     SEASONIC M12II-620 EVO SMPS -rs 6800
SSD             -     SAMSUNG INTERNAL 2.5-INCH SATA SSD 750 EVO 250GB -rs 5000
motherboard  -    Asus Z170 Pro Gaming =rs 14390


btw price of motherbord and GPU is from nehru place and may be i can save more by bargaining 
total is *1,28,180* and im confused about keyboard and mouse and left with *21,820* i hope im not missing anything please correct me im im wrong in this specification.. 


EDIT : i have a monitor Acer X193Wb can i use that in this pc?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2016)

Speakers? Headphones? Camera? Mic?


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 27, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Speakers? Headphones? Camera? Mic?



 yea i forgot speaker and headphone  and webcam xD  i need to rob a bank now  i don't think i can get all that stuff in my budget :/


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cooler Master G series - Booooooo!!! Why cant we report rakeshkumar to the mods??


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 27, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Cooler Master G series - Booooooo!!! Why cant we report rakeshkumar to the mods??



may be he knows some mods 

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> *forum.digit.in/members/324724.html




can u tell me whats the difference between Asus VG248QE 24" Gaming Monitor and benQ XL2411Z 24 ?? or both are same??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> may be he knows some mods
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


BenQ is priced at 25k where as Asus is priced at 29k in primeabgb.com but both monitors has similar specs.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

Bro they dont hav dvd writer space in that spec alpha cabinet can u suggest me another case??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> Bro they dont hav dvd writer space in that spec alpha cabinet can u suggest me another case??



Skip the DVD writer altogether IMO.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Skip the DVD writer altogether IMO.



bt what if i need to use disc for some reason then what ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 28, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> bt what if i need to use disc for some reason then what ??



If you do a clean install of *Windows 10 Pro Anniversary Edition* then all drivers are updated, so need to use any DVD/RW anymore.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> If you do a clean install of *Windows 10 Pro Anniversary Edition* then all drivers are updated, so need to use any DVD/RW anymore.



im confused between    NZXT CABINET SOURCE 340 
                                CORSAIR CABINET SPEC-ALPHA 
                                COOLERMASTER MASTERBOX 5


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 28, 2016)

MasterBox 5!! There is a review on TDF, you can check that out too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 28, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> im confused between    NZXT CABINET SOURCE 340
> CORSAIR CABINET SPEC-ALPHA
> COOLERMASTER MASTERBOX 5


NZXT S340 @ 6.6k is best

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> NZXT S340 @ 6.6k is best
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



s340 is 15k
 Amazon.in: Buy NZXT S340 Mid Tower Case Black Color Online at Low Prices in India | Nzxt Reviews &amp; Rating

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> MasterBox 5!! There is a review on TDF, you can check that out too.



yea it looks solid in comparison of CORSAIR CABINET SPEC-ALPHA


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2016)

Its 6.5k
Nzxt S340 Mid Tower Case - (Glossy Matte Black - Blue)

check primeabgb or local shop. Its only a 100$ case, why would you pay 200$


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 28, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> s340 is 15k
> Amazon.in: Buy NZXT S340 Mid Tower Case Black Color Online at Low Prices in India | Nzxt Reviews &amp; Rating
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


NZXT S340 -5.9k

Link: Buy NZXT CABINET SOURCE 340 BLACK - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2016)

and also call here
Buy Online | NZXT Source 340 S340 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Case | Price in Indi


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> NZXT S340 -5.9k
> 
> Link: Buy NZXT CABINET SOURCE 340 BLACK - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Wow amazon trying to scam people -_-

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> and also call here
> Buy Online | NZXT Source 340 S340 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Case | Price in Indi



 nzxt is reliable like corsair or cooler master? 
idk much about them since this is the first time im building pc


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2016)

nzxt is more popular these days in the US


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> nzxt is more popular these days in the US



*nzxt* looks solid bt look wise *Spec alpha* better im so confused lol


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2016)

spec alpha looks awful, according to me. Ans S340 is one the best case in that price range. Check out the youtube videos.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> spec alpha looks awful, according to me. Ans S340 is one the best case in that price range. Check out the youtube videos.



ok so im going with this specs:
monitor - BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED
processor - i7 6700k 
Ram - CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE 16GB WITH RED LED (8GB x 2) DDR4 3200MHZ 
graphic card - GTX1070 
cabinet - s340
air cooler - hyper 212x 
psu - SEASONIC M12II-620 EVO SMPS 
SSD - SAMSUNG INTERNAL 2.5-INCH SATA SSD 750 EVO 250GB 
motherboard - Asus Z170 Pro Gaming 
keyboard  - Razer Deathstalker Chroma 
mouse - Razer Death Adder Chroma
headphone -STEEL SERIES HEADPHONE SIBERIA V2 

ill buy all that stuff this week or next week.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 28, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> ok so im going with this specs:
> monitor - BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED
> processor - i7 6700k
> Ram - CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE 16GB WITH RED LED (8GB x 2) DDR4 3200MHZ
> ...


Post the pictures after you buy and set everything up. Okay.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Post the pictures after you buy and set everything up. Okay.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Okay thnx for the help though.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Post the pictures after you buy and set everything up. Okay.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



so i called the shop and ask the specs he told me that they hav zotac amp edition 1070 for 36k is it a good deal??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2016)

yeah, what about amp extreme? amp is also fine.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> yeah, what about amp extreme? amp is also fine.



 he gave me this quotation 
monitor - BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED--------------23990
processor - i7 6700k ----------------23890
Ram - CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE 2400mhz 8x2  ------5590
graphic card - GTX1070 zotac amp adition------------------35990
cabinet - s340------------no available 
air cooler - hyper 212x -------2666
psu - SEASONIC M12II-620 EVO SMPS - no available 
SSD - SAMSUNG INTERNAL 2.5-INCH SATA SSD 750 EVO 250GB ---4752
motherboard - Asus Z170 Pro Gaming----------14390 
keyboard - Razer Deathstalker Chroma----------- no available
mouse - Razer Death Adder Chroma----------- no available
headphone -STEEL SERIES HEADPHONE SIBERIA V2 ----------no available


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2016)

whatevers not available buy it online, primeabgb or mdcomputers
or ask more shops.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 28, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -



luvhardcore said:


> he gave me this quotation
> monitor - BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED--------------23990
> processor - i7 6700k ----------------23890
> Ram - CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE 2400mhz 8x2  ------5590
> ...



I think Sandisk SSD Plus is better than 750 EVO. If you get 850 EVO then its way better but 750 EVO aint a good choice especially considering we get Sandisk SSD plus for 5.3k.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 28, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sandisk SSD Plus is better than 750 EVO. If you get 850 EVO then its way better but 750 EVO aint a good choice especially considering we get Sandisk SSD plus for 5.3k.



and im thinking should i go for more Power in PSU??

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> whatevers not available buy it online, primeabgb or mdcomputers
> or ask more shops.



yea ill ask some other shops as well for nzxt

- - - Updated - - -

can any one suggest me any other gaming mouse and keyboard??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 28, 2016)

Get a cheap keyboard for now. Zowie FK1/FK2 are the best mouse for Counter Strike

Buy any of these
Zowie FK2, Gigabyte XM300, Deathadder chroma, Rival 300, G302

For general gaming best mouse is Logitech G502, Most expensive top end mouse G900

Best mouse pad, SteelSeries QCK, must buy.

I have G502 spectrum and Qck mousepad, old keyboard, planning to buy a mechnical one from US.

- - - Updated - - -

chek onlineshop theitdepot.com
they have good customer support on phone.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 29, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Get a cheap keyboard for now. Zowie FK1/FK2 are the best mouse for Counter Strike
> 
> Buy any of these
> Zowie FK2, Gigabyte XM300, Deathadder chroma, Rival 300, G302
> ...



kk ill go with death adder chroma


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 29, 2016)

luvhardcore said:


> and im thinking should i go for more Power in PSU??



620W is enough for GTX 1070 unless you plan to go for SLI in future.


----------



## luvhardcore (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone for helping me out ill buy all that stuff in next week  

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> whatevers not available buy it online, primeabgb or mdcomputers
> or ask more shops.



bro in nehru place they dont hav sesonic products and on mdcomputer they dont hav SEASONIC M12II-620 EVO SMPS 
bt they hav SEASONIC S12II-620 -- S12II SERIES 620 WATT 80 PLUS® BRONZE CERTIFICATION should i go for this PSU?


----------



## luvhardcore (Oct 2, 2016)

waiting for psu and keyboard then ill assemble everything and my phone camera sucks xD


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 2, 2016)

^^ Congrats! What is the cabinet which you have bought?


----------



## luvhardcore (Oct 2, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ congrats! What is the cabinet which you have bought?



gamemax x9


----------



## luvhardcore (Oct 4, 2016)

here is my set up ill change my keyboard after 2-3 days right now using old one


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 4, 2016)

which mouse?


----------



## luvhardcore (Oct 4, 2016)

thesloth said:


> which mouse?



deathadder chroma


----------



## krinish (Nov 2, 2016)

This is the Config I have in Mind, until someone advises better.

Got the quote from a shop at SP Road

Cooler Master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler    NEW 212X LED RS 3000
Intel Core i7-6700K 8M Skylake 4.0 GHz Desktop Processor   RS 24000
ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING Motherboard   RS 14000
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 2400Mhz Memory CMK16GX4M2A2400C16R   RS 7000
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB Internal Hard Drive WD10EZEX   RS 3500    7200RPM HDD
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD MZ-75E250BW  RS 7000/ 750EvO RS 5500
NZXT S340 Black - Cabinet  N.A  OTHER IN NZXT H440/ N450 / COOLERMASTER MASTER CASE BOX/ CORSAIR 
SMPS- Seasonic M12II 620w  RS 6000


Please advise


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2016)

krinish said:


> This is the Config I have in Mind, until someone advises better.
> 
> Got the quote from a shop at SP Road
> 
> ...


Yes, good prices and good config. Go with it.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## krinish (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks Sunil, They dont have NZXT S340 Black in store, any alternate Cabinet, that can take Graphic card in the future?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2016)

krinish said:


> Thanks Sunil, They dont have NZXT S340 Black in store, any alternate Cabinet, that can take Graphic card in the future?


Corsair SPEC-03 -4500.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------

